# Hibernacja spod kde

## SeeLook

Witam

Postanowiłem wykorzystać software suspend wbudowane w standardowe jadro (gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r1).

Po zainstalowaniu hibernate-script, jako root uruchamiam hibernate i wszystko chodzi cudnie !! (musiałem tylko wyrzucić nvidia z czarnej listy problematycznych modułów).

Jak wywołać to polecenie z poziomu zwykłego usera, żeby dodać do menu kde, albo jak dodać ładny guziczek w oknie wylogowywania z kde ?

Pozdrawiam

SeeLook

----------

## Yatmai

Tak abstrahując bo mnie to za cholerę nie chce działać, jaką masz kartę, drivery... I grzebałeś coś w tym czy masz w miarę "standardowy" config ?  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

U mnie działa: 

SeeLook: Jak wywaliłeś nvidię z tej listy? Bo ja muszę dawać hibernate -f zeby spać poszedł...

----------

## c2p

W /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules zakomentuj linijkę z napisem nvidia.

----------

## BeteNoire

SeeLook, o to Ci chodzi  :Wink:  ?

BeTeWu, jest jakiś overlay, gdzie ta łatka jest automagicznie dodawana?

----------

## SeeLook

BeteNoire

Trochę obciach, że takie ubunciaki to mają te guziki na dzień dobry, a u nas nawet flagi nie ma.

Na to wygląda,że trzeba coś z palca pokombinować bo o gotowych ebildach nie słyszałem.

Te dwa pliki do połatania są w ramach ksmserver, będę miał chwilę to spróbuje...

Yatmai

Hibernacja chodzi mi na standardowym jajku (gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r1) dla amd64 - to jest "stara" suspend(1). Ale mam też "standardowy" sprzęt:

Athlon64 3000+ na Gigabyte Ga-M55plus-S3G (nvidia 430 zintegrowana z grafiką GForce 6100), 521MB Ram (współdzielony z grafiką DDR2 667 Goodram). Wszystko mam wkompilowane w jądro. Jedyne co pokazuje lsmod to właśnie nvidia.

A tak z innej beczki:

Jak wywołać ten skrypt hibernate z poziomu zwykłego usera

(na przykład chowając gdzieś w bash-owym skrypcie wywołującym /usr/sbin/hibernate hasło roota)

----------

## BeteNoire

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Sudo_config

----------

## Raku

 *SeeLook wrote:*   

> Jak wywołać ten skrypt hibernate z poziomu zwykłego usera
> 
> (na przykład chowając gdzieś w bash-owym skrypcie wywołującym /usr/sbin/hibernate hasło roota)

 

poczytaj coś o su, sudo, kdesu, itp.

----------

## Yatmai

 *SeeLook wrote:*   

> Trochę obciach, że takie ubunciaki to mają te guziki na dzień dobry, a u nas nawet flagi nie ma.

 

Se chcesz to sobie dołożysz, nadmiar wodotrysków jak w Suśle czy Mandrivie mi się nie podoba i pewnie więcej Gentoo'wców tak będzie myślało  :Wink: 

----------

## SeeLook

 *Quote:*   

> poczytaj coś o su, sudo, kdesu, itp.

 Jest to jakieś rozwiązanie, ale chciałbym jeszcze prościej, tak jak jest przy wyłączaniu sytemu albo przy restarcie.

Klikasz, potwierdzasz (najczęściej machinalnie uderzając w enter) i po sprawie, a sudo mi się źle kojarzy (z jakimś (K)Ubuntu i brakiem roota) no i chce żonie wpisywania hasła przy wylogowywaniu oszczędzić (pewnie nawet nie pamięta).

Póki się nie uporam z ksmserver (jeżeli to coś da), to bym popełnił taki skrypt wywołujący kdialog z konfirmacją i potem jako root wywołujący hibernate. Do skryptu w domu nikt mi nie zajrzy, żeby niby hasło podpatrzeć.

----------

## SlashBeast

mozesz skonfigowac sudo by dla danego polecenia nie pytało o hasło.

----------

## SeeLook

Veni, vidi, ........ figa z makiem

Z-patch-owałem ksmserver, skompilowałem, zainstalowałem. Guzik "Suspend Computer" jest, ale nie działa..

Ten button jest skojarzony z:

```
connect(btnLogout, SIGNAL(clicked()), SLOT(slotLogout()));
```

co wywołuje taką funkcję:

```
void KSMShutdownDlg::slotSuspend()

{

    switch ( m_suspendType )

    {

        case SUSPEND_TYPE_RAM:

                system("sudo pmi action suspend");

        case SUSPEND_TYPE_HIBERNATE:

                system("sudo pmi action hibernate");

    }

    reject();

}

```

Macie pomysł co wstawić w miejsce 

```
system("sudo pmi action hibernate")
```

 żeby to w Gentoo działało ??

----------

## BeteNoire

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> mozesz skonfigowac sudo by dla danego polecenia nie pytało o hasło.

 

I by polecenie było aliasem:

```
alias|grep hiber

alias hibernate='sudo /usr/sbin/hibernate'
```

----------

## SeeLook

Dzięki !!!

Z sudo się przeprosiłem, skonfigurowałem i działa.

Zrobiłem sobie takiego skrypta w /usr/local/bin/gotosleep

```
#! /bin/bash

kdialog --title "HIBERNACJA" --yesno "<H3>Komputer zostanie wprowadzony w stan hibernacji !!! </H3><P align=\"center\">Mam iść spać ??? </P?"

if [ $? = 0 ]; then

        sudo hibernate

fi

```

i dodałem jego wywołanie do menu kde

Jeszcze raz dzięki

----------

## joker

 *SeeLook wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...<P align=\"center\">...
> ```
> ...

 

powinno byc:

```
<p style=\"text-align: center;\">
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## SeeLook

To trochę poz tematem ale:

Owszem w html-u właściwość align jest zdeprecjonowana na rzecz używania CSS, ale w qt/kde za pomocą tagów html-a można formatować tekst niektórych widgetów i rządzi się to swoimi zasadami.

Wyżej wymienione <TAG style="......"> nefunguje w tym kontekście.

----------

## Ajgor

Ja używam klaptop dokuje się na pasku i działa hibernacja jest też kpowersave i mają podobne działanie.

Kpowersave używają w kubuntu.

----------

## SeeLook

Próbowałem Kpowersave, ale jest on przeznaczony dla suspend2.

Tak w ogóle, to skoro mam i tak niestabilne jadro 2.6.22-r1 (jedyną konsekwencją na razie jest niemożność uruchomienia vmware) i jest odpowiednik z suspend2, to w wolnej chwili zbuduje sobie to jajko z suspend2 i wtedy kpowersave, a może ta łata dla ksmserver powinno działać. 

Póki co jestem zadowolony z tego co mam więc zrobie to później.

Pozdrawiam

SeeLook

----------

